# Warum haben die MTB-Helme ein "Visier"?



## pingo (8. April 2005)

Ist vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber der Sinn verschließt sich mir bis jetzt.

MTB-Helme haben im Gegensatz zu normalen Fahrradhelmen vorne so ne Art Sonnenschutz. (analog zu einer Sonnenkappe)
Was bringt das, abgesehen vom Design?

Danke


----------



## REXartemis (8. April 2005)

Sonnenschutz - lasst uns das wort sinnvoll zerlegen
Sonnen und schutz

wenn man daraus ein satz machen will muss man noch ein kleines wort hinzufügen

Schutz vor Sonnen. 

nicht ernst nehmen, das teil schütz nur mittelmäsig vor der sonne
bei regen find ichs ganz angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pingo (8. April 2005)

REXartemis schrieb:
			
		

> Schutz vor Sonnen.
> 
> nicht ernst nehmen, das teil schütz nur mittelmäsig vor der sonne
> bei regen find ichs ganz angenehm



Aber warum haben das nur die MTB-Helme und nicht die normalen Radhelme? Was hat das mit MTBs zu tun?


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (8. April 2005)

Gute Frage.

Bei Rennhelmen koennte ich mir vorstellen, dass es an der Aerodynamic liegt, dass sie keinen haben
Oder wie ist das denn?


----------



## DHSean (8. April 2005)

Ganz einfach, es sieht besser aus als bei den roadies, und der schutz hebt uns von denen ab


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (8. April 2005)

YEAH!

Die Maedels stehen druf


----------



## Hugo (8. April 2005)

die frage warum die einen das so haben und die andern anders is unnütz weil eben genau das der unterschied zwischen strassen und mtb helmen ist...da könnt man genauso gut fragen wieso is rot rot und nicht blau obwohl doch blau blau ist....könnte ja auch rot sein  

was das mit mtb´s zu tun hat...weiss es nicht genau könnt aber was damit zu tun haben dass man mim mtb ab und zu durch unterholz brettert und da kann sowas schon ganz praktisch sein...nach dem motto, schild runter und durch


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (8. April 2005)

Vielleicht Schutz davor, wenn mal was vom Baum fallen sollte


----------



## ReeN! (8. April 2005)

Hier meine Hypothese:
Das Design der Helme ist stark an das von MX Helmen angelegt bzw. von diesen übernommen. Beim MX dient es dazu sich vor evtl. Hochfliegendem Schlamm/Schmutz des vor einem fahrenden zu schützen so mit nach unten gucken und so...
Warum also beim MTB anders machen? Stylisch is es allemale, und es gibt auch MTB helme ohne das ding dran, sieht aber irgendwie nur halb aus 
so hoffe ein wenig Licht in die Angelegenheit gebracht ztu haben....


reen


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (8. April 2005)

Jo, das hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Das scheint die logischste aller Loesungen.

Hab ich heute mal selbst erfahren duerfen.
Hab meine Schutzbleche abmontiert, da es in den letzten Tagen 20°C war und ich dachte, es werde waermer und schoener.
Und heute hat mich im Wald Sturzregen erwischt. Das Schlamm ist nur so gespritzt und an geradeaus gucken war nicht zu denken, obwohl ich ne Brille anhatte.
Da musste ich runtergucken und strampeln.
Als ich zu Hause angekommen war, hab ich dann festgestellt, dass das Visier am meisten dreckig war.
Naja, mein Gesicht aber auch   

   
Hat sichs aber gelohnt


----------



## GlanDas (9. April 2005)

ganz einfach, um Äste etc vom Gesicht einigermaßen fern zu halten.
fahr mal mit einem ohne Visier mit 25 km/h unter nehm durchhängendem ast durch. Danach bereuhst du es das du kein Visier hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rascal92 (9. April 2005)

Eine Erklärung, die der Sonnenschutz- Bezeichnung Rechnung trägt:

Im Gegensatz zu Überlandtouren hat man im Wald mit rasch wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen zu kämpfen.
Daher ist man bemüht eine direkten "Sonnen"- Lichteinfall in das Gesichtsfeld zu vermeiden, und das kommt im Wald meist von +/- oben  
Sclagworte : Hell - Dunkel Adaption

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## Thunderbird (9. April 2005)

Zwei Stichworte:

a) Aerodynamik
b) Sitzposition

a) ist bei MTBs nicht so wichtig
b) ist bei Rennrädern "flacher". Ein Visier wäre im Weg.
Deshalb fahren viele Racer mit starker Sattelüberhöhung
auch ohne Visier.

Die Belüftungsschlitze bei MTB-Helmen müssten wegen der
Sitzposition eigentlich auch etwas anders ausgerichtet sein, 
als bei RR-Helmen.

Thb


----------



## Enrgy (9. April 2005)

Meine Theorie, warum Straßenfahrer ohne Schirmchen fahren:

Die liegen ja meist flach auf dem Lenker und müssen den Kopf schon sowieso stark schon nach hinten beugen, um nach vorne schauen zu können. Wenn dann auch noch so ein Schirm im Weg ist, kriegste nach ner Stunde eine Genickstarre.

Aufm MTB sitzt man inzwischen aufrechter als noch vor 10-15 Jahren. Da ist dann Blend- und Sonnenschutz eher gefragt, als freie Sicht bei Aerodynamisch günstiger Körperhaltung

Betrachtet man die Bahnfahrer, so haben die ja schon im Windkanal getestete "Visiere" mit Gucklöchern drin, welche die obere Gesichtshälfte bedecken.


----------

